# Medtronic online orders (pump supplies)



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2014)

Medtronic have now got a online ordering system. Being at work a lot & at strange times its great for me. You have to get an account first with your NHS no etc. Its easy


----------



## Riri (Jun 23, 2014)

That's good. Did you have the same system as us in Wales? At the moment I get an annual Purchase Order number from my DSN that I have to quote when I order my supplies from them by e-mail. Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2014)

If I was you I would try to make an account at Medtronic. It is a very new system & I have got an order coming on wed. But the site looks good Riri. You get an email from them to say your account is open when they have done the checks. All new & good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Hobie, will check it out.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 23, 2014)

is there a link to the site, I cant get there.....


----------



## Riri (Jun 23, 2014)

https://shop.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk
Think this is it. I believe now that I may have registered in May before going on holiday as I was going to order a sports case from them and they told me about this website and online ordering. 
I did have to sign a form and send it back to them and wait some days before my account was activated. I'd forgotten all about it until now but it seems that I am able to order my NHS supplies fine now. I haven't yet because I don't need anything but it let me chose my items and came up with £0 owing in the to pay box.
Does anybody else know about their supplies being delivered from Holland now? That's what she told me about the sports case anyhow and also Holland was mentioned when I was trying to return my holiday loan pump!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry, got it.....


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2014)

No prob Everyday   It is very new on the seen. I always found I was waiting in before going to work. The folks in the call ctr were very nice but this is done when you want it.  3am  if you want.


----------



## chandler (Jun 24, 2014)

I had to place my first order this month, the Scottish system gives you the frist year of supplies all at once and I was running out!

Had some issues over the phone, so registered an online account.  Had my stuff a couple of days later.  Highly recommend the online ordering service.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2014)

That is a bit of money a year supply. They need putting in a safe place, not exactly surgical but , dry warm. You will need to check sell by date etc.   We do 3 month supply in England & you still get a couple of things that you have spare.   I think that needs sorting


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2014)

Hobie, don't you just order the items you actually need for the next few months, just before you actually run out?

With Roche you do.  So I use two types of cannula, one with tubing and one without (as the tubing only needs renewing every 6 days, I change canns every 2 days (cos of a plethora of iffy spots, the theory being don't keep sticking cannulas in for 3 days at a time if you can help it, and thus maybe avoiding even more iffy areas of flab) - so two boxes without and one with.  Come in boxes of 10 so for 3 months I would have to order 40 without and 20 with.  But at the end I will have nil 'without tubing' and half a box of 'with' left.

At some stages I only actually order 'without' cos I'll have a whole box  - or more - of 'with' in hand.  Same with reservoirs which come in 5s.  Sposed to change after 6 days but sometimes last longer and I don't die if they go over that - I mean cos I've put more insulin in (if I fill them they last at least 9 days if not longer) so I order however many, or even none sometimes when I have enough.

If I'm going away (and we often do for a few months at a time) then I'll ask for A LOT of everything before we go so if I needed to change everything more than the normal, I'd have more than enough and then if I don't need them after all, I still have em when I come home again so it can be 3, 4 or even 5 months before I need to order anything else at all.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2014)

Thats what I do TW. Its Chandler in Scotland that says they order a "YEARS" supply.  Its a waste is it not ?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I wouldn't want to store all that - some of it has to live in the cardboard box it comes in as it is, which stubbornly refuses to fit under the legs of our dressing table.  So we walk round it ....... which has just become a habit now.

Dust the top, pick it up and vac under it, put it back ........ and that's only 3 months-ish supply.

Must check next time to ask if it's 4 years or 5 when I'm due for a change, hoping the new one will be out well before that so they can sort out any glitches before muggins gets it LOL


----------



## chandler (Jun 25, 2014)

It's only the first year on the pump that's supplied up front. Something to do with funding? I believe the first year is paid by Scottish Government and local NHS takes over the funding once the year is up. That's my position just now, so I've just placed my first order for 3 months of stuff.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2014)

I really think that needs sorting out. When you are new to the pump you don't know what sets you like, lengths, etc etc. If that's the way Scotland does its stuff


----------

